# P99c Recoil



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I currently carry a S&W 642 J Frame revolver, which I carry very easily all day in my front pocket in a pocket holster, usually in cargo shorts and a tee shirt, which I wear most of the time since I live in Florida. I like the 642 and am quite accurate with it at the range, but don't enjoy shooting it because of the spirited recoil. As a result, I don't practice as much as I would like to, and think I should. I am considering getting a P99c to use as my carry gun, but my range does not have one I can rent to try out. I don't want to buy it and find out that the recoil makes it as unpleasant to shoot as my 642. I realize that it is a compact and thus will not be as comfortable as a full size, but I have shot an XD SC 9mm and did not find the recoil at all objectionable. Is the recoil on the P99c about the same? Lastly, for carry self defense purposes, which trigger do you think is best?

Thanks for your help on this.

Ron


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the P99c in 9mm and it does not bother me at all. I consider it a light to moderate recoil. I am used to shooting a Kimber Ultra CDP in 45 so to me the P99 ios a breeze. My son had a S&W 642 and I took it to the range one day and put about 50 rounds through it and I did not like it at all. It really hurt to shoot it. I went back to the P99 and Kimber and put another 800 rounds down range without it bothering me at all. My P99c has quickly become my favorite carry weapon and it is a lot of fun to shoot and very accurate.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Awall. That is the feedback I was looking for.

Ron


----------

